# Awesome When It's On Song



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Mate sent me this and had to share.

After all that work and the fact that it revs so clean, is a credit to the builder :notworthy:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Bet the neighbours love your mate..

Nice job though


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks & sounds very good - I didn't read the heading before watching the video & wondered if it was a Millyard creation - very nice indeed :thumbup:

He's also made a 5 litre v-twin out of a Pratt & Whitney aircaft engine - apparently this is going in a motorcycle as well (not sure if it'll be road legal though)! It sounds phenomenal


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

pauluspaolo said:


> Looks & sounds very good - I didn't read the heading before watching the video & wondered if it was a Millyard creation - very nice indeed :thumbup:
> 
> He's also made a 5 litre v-twin out of a Pratt & Whitney aircaft engine - apparently this is going in a motorcycle as well (not sure if it'll be road legal though)! It sounds phenomenal


Wow, see that fuel being sucked up, love it


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Never been much of a 2-stroke man myself but I do remember having a lot of fun with a KH400 years ago (just standard triple of course). Great in a straight line with a frame made of rubber for the bends, like the Z's of the same era (the GS's were much better more solid imho but never found the limelight like the kwakers (thanks Mad Max!)) . Never seen a 5 cyl kh before though, what a great build, and still got the KH crackle! Nice, very nice!


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

love to see these unusual feats of engineering,that kwacker certainly howls!.i also had a kawasaki triple back in the day but mine was only the lowly 250.it did less miles to the gallon than the cortina 1600 i had at the time but it was worth it for the noise alone!


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Theres a guy who has built a 1.5 litre V8 from two TZ750 engines I reckon it would have been cheaper to just buy a gun and shoot himself because hes going to die either way :lol:

Had quite a few 2 stroke rice boilers and remember the happy days of changing pistons and crankseals and even once hacksawing through the con rods of a Yammy LC250 because it had seized solid and that was the only way to get the barrels off :yes:


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

Pouring a pint of boiling oil in the barrels normally pops them.

I have a SBC V8 6.3 and it's going in a prius soon. Stripped and caged it's to be a 700bhp street sleeper. Two fingers upto the Eco clowns.

I've done a few conversions like that over the years. My mate puts 600bhp Evo lumps in mk1 fiestas with 4wd and floor pan from a Sierra. Sells then on eBay at Â£10k and he can't build them fast enough to match demand. Put a Ferrari 360 lump on a pulsar gtir once, thdn twin turbo charged it. Undrivable.com

Sevs engineering is his company. Agricultural looking but they fly!


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Not on a 2 stroke when the piston and rings have welded themselves into the gas ports.


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

Well there are always extreem situations agreed, in an odd way its great when something goes so wrong becuse its all the more satisfying when you fix it


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Agreed I like fixing things other people have given up on, currently tinkering with an outboard motor I have got it running but I think the magneto advance is duff as it wont rev.


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

I raced this for a few years. Moved on now but it was the best car I've ever owned. (And most expensive)


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

Built the engine, gear box, custom suspension, full loom, exhaust, every thing my self in my workshop. 500bhp plus depending on turbo (swapped per track to suit)

All fabrication etc done from flow simulation software then real world tested.

Love these projects! I've but loads of cars.


----------

